# Freerunning.exe- Application error?



## ayan das (Sep 23, 2012)

when i run freerunning pc game, i get a message 

freerunning.exe- Application error
The instruction at 0x00000000 referenced memory at 0x00000000.The memory could not be read

Also i found out that this game was made for xp service pack 2 not for win 7.So to install xp mode in win7 i run 'hardware assisted virtualization'.Dialog box pops out with message'This computer does not have hardware assisted virtualization',so xp cant be installed in virtual pc. Is there any way of playing this game in win7? if necessary i am ready to install xp mode but how?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

How did you purchase the game? Online or in store?


----------



## ayan das (Sep 23, 2012)

Zerdus said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF!
> 
> How did you purchase the game? Online or in store?



i downloaded it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post a link to the site you downloaded the game from. I can only find a Nintendo Wii version for sale online, nothing for the PC - Free Running (Wii) - Amazon

Instead of trying to run Windows 7 in XP mode or using a virtual machine, set the game to run in Compatibility mode, then select XP from the options. Instructions: Using Windows 7 or Vista Compatibility Mode - How-To Geek


----------



## ayan das (Sep 23, 2012)

koala said:


> Please post a link to the site you downloaded the game from. I can only find a Nintendo Wii version for sale online, nothing for the PC - Free Running (Wii) - Amazon
> 
> Instead of trying to run Windows 7 in XP mode or using a virtual machine, set the game to run in Compatibility mode, then select XP from the options. Instructions: Using Windows 7 or Vista Compatibility Mode - How-To Geek


found the game in a blog which linked to rapidshare,free download. And did the compatibility mode nothing new same as before


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

we do not support and help with cracked or pirated games
please read the forum rules before posting

*Thread Closed*


----------

